# Art: Damn im good.



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok this is for all you experienced artist out there. Has your work gotten so good that you always get people asking you to draw request or whatever for them? Not that im complaining. I have and i finish them all. I still believe i need some improving and would love to improve and greatly expand my skills. I not at super pro yet but halfway there. My works is good enough that its might be getting me a scholarship and and art awards etc. So any of you have people always love your work and want them to draw things for you? I still think i need a bit of improving in the furry category cause im not at the level i would like to be compared to some of my favorite artist yet but damn its really good now. 

Maybe i should start charging cash for work


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> out their.
> halfway their.



Work on your grammar too.


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Work on your grammar too.



Yeah i know i screwed some things up. My bad.


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> Maybe i should start charging cash for work



Your FA page link doesn't work. We need examples.

\Also stop posting


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> Your FA page link doesn't work



I know and dont know how to fix it but i just recently made an FA so theirs nothin their. It will be a while before you see much there. Dont have the right gear of my own yet.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 28, 2009)

I used to have people constantly making requests, then I started charging. Then I got people asking me for huge elaborate pictures and when I say "I don't work for free," they offer me $2. >=/ It's more annoying than anything. Now that I'm in an art school, the people I run into can typically draw their OWN pictures, lol! I'm glad that eventually I'll actually be getting something decent in return for my artwork, though, not just annoying friends begging for free sketches of their favorite anime character and whatnot =P I already won second place in my school's art contest and got a $15,000 scholarship, so that's a plus, and when I get a job in the animation field, my art will REALLY be working for me, lol! =3


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> I know and dont know how to fix it but i just recently made an FA so theirs nothin their. It will be a while before you see much there. Dont have the right gear of my own yet.



1. http://www.better-english.com/easier/theyre.htm

2. If you have no examples of your art or even proof that you make art in the first place, why are you making a thread about your art?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> dont know how to fix it



Putting your actual profile name in the field would improve things greatly.


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I used to have people constantly making requests, then I started charging. Then I got people asking me for huge elaborate pictures and when I say "I don't work for free," they offer me $2. >=/ It's more annoying than anything. Now that I'm in an art school, the people I run into can typically draw their OWN pictures, lol! I'm glad that eventually I'll actually be getting something decent in return for my artwork, though, not just annoying friends begging for free sketches of their favorite anime character and whatnot =P I already won second place in my school's art contest and got a $15,000 scholarship, so that's a plus, and when I get a job in the animation field, my art will REALLY be working for me, lol! =3



Thats awsome. I actually won a contest or two myself.


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Alright, Fuck this. How do you close this thread.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> Alright, Fuck this. How do you close this thread.



You don't, mods do.


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Fine. When im able to post some images i will make another thread.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 28, 2009)

For a start you could draw your own avatar and/or sig


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> Fine. When im able to post some images i will make another thread.



3 days after Duke Nukem Forever comes out :V



LizardKing said:


> For a start you could draw your own avatar and/or sig



Now now, don't stress him. Greatness requires patience.


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Well sorry if i was to much of a pain.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> Well*,* sorry if i was to*o* much of a pain.



Hey, Aden, this is actually fun to do.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 28, 2009)

Fucking morons.


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Hey, Aden, this is actually fun to do.



I know, right? And it doesn't take long at all.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> Ok this is for all you experienced artist out there. Has your work gotten so good that you always get people asking you to draw request or whatever for them?



lol no

I'm not exactly "experienced", but whatever.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> i literally own everyone at school etc who trys to challenge me.





quayza said:


> Tablets are the best things for me along with a mouse. Im just natuarly good at it.



Goddamn I hope you draw some dragon porn


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Fucking morons.



When will you finally learn? No one is interested in your deviant hobbies.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

itt: I'm the best and all of you suck and I will rub it in your face.


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> itt: I'm the best and all of you suck and I will rub it in your face.


Rub your penis in my face.


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Goddamn I hope you draw some dragon porn



ok


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> ok



And no faggotry >:[


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Is it just me, or is like everyone with a dragon sona instantly a pompous irl godmoder?


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 28, 2009)

szopaw said:


> When will you finally learn? No one is interested in your deviant hobbies.



I love you too <3


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> And no faggotry >:[



Got it.


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Is it just me, or is like everyone with a dragon sona instantly a pompous irl godmoder?


No, one of my best friends is a dragon and he's wonderful.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I love you too <3



But you have a penis </3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> No, one of my best friends is a dragon and he's wonderful.



One of very few, then.


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2009)

szopaw said:


> But you have a penis </3


I remember when you said that to me.





:c


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I remember when you said that to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you didn't get rid of it. Shows how much you care :C


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Well, you didn't get rid of it. Shows how much you care :C


Well I can't rape people without my penis, so I'll just have to rape you.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well I can't rape people without my penis, so I'll just have to rape you.



A russian woman raped 10 men. You're just a quitter.


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2009)

szopaw said:


> A russian woman raped 10 men. You're just a quitter.


:c

You should perform the sex-change surgery.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> :c
> 
> You should perform the sex-change surgery.



My dad hid the axe. His storeroom is like a D&D dangeon and I don't have enough exp.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 28, 2009)

szopaw said:


> But you have a penis </3



I do not, you lie.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I do not, you lie.



Gender: Male

^ No, you do D:<


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 28, 2009)

Shouldn't this be in the art section or something? :/


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

I make all of my avatars, so am i gud artst


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

I honestly don't know where I stand with my art. I've had people tell me I'm one of those guys that should be clocking mad bank for what I do, and probably will eventually (but neither they nor I know how that's possible). I've also had people tell me I really belong more "in a real job" because that'd be "safer, easier, more secure", but it almost always is more a judgment of *me* than my work (translation: I think you're inferior to me in some way, and I'd resent it if you got closer to living your dream than me, so I just won't allow myself to fathom it ever happening).

I don't think my shit is perfect. I also don't think perfection is the point of art. I've actually come to think the common, modern obsession artists have with perfectionism, whether that expresses itself through an obsessive pursuit of achieving realism, or epitomizing some extreme emotional (or lack thereof) concept is really just artists feeling some need to justify their own existence, let alone whatever results from it (in English: it's basically the result of years of peer pressure and guilt from watching everyone around you perpetually teeter on the brink of suicide and/or terroristic rampages, all because they have *nothing* going for them to give them even a glimmer of hope of one day having a reason to walk away from the job they're bound to. In other words, I suffer from survivor's guilt when there's really nothing to say I'm even going to survive. Artist's need to get over that.)

I keep saying, IMO, the measure of a good artist is how good a job they've done of putting whatever's in their head onto the paper/screen/whatever. And second only to that is how good a job they've done of getting others to see it like they do and suspend their disbelief. I just think a lot of folks nowadays have forgotten there's more tried and tested ways to do that than super high resolutions, perfectly realistic anatomies and computer-aided bells-n-whistles bordering on virtual reality.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I make all of my avatars, so am i gud artst



I made my own avatar too 

The previous one as well, though I guess that's not exactly the same :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> Ok this is for all you experienced artist out there. Has your work gotten so good that you always get people asking you to draw request or whatever for them? Not that im complaining. I have and i finish them all. I still believe i need some improving and would love to improve and greatly expand my skills. I not at super pro yet but halfway there. My works is good enough that its might be getting me a scholarship and and art awards etc. So any of you have people always love your work and want them to draw things for you? I still think i need a bit of improving in the furry category cause im not at the level i would like to be compared to some of my favorite artist yet but damn its really good now.
> 
> Maybe i should start charging cash for work



Yep.  I have been asked a few times.  And I say no most of the time.  I'm not one to draw for other people except maybe friends.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Is it just me, or is like everyone with a dragon sona instantly a pompous irl godmoder?



I am not a godmoder.  

Edit: Double post.  :3


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I am not a godmoder.
> 
> Edit: Double post.  :3



You're a raptor, not a dragon. :V


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I am not a godmoder.
> 
> Edit: Double post.  :3



you're not a dragon


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> you're not a dragon



He can be


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 28, 2009)

Egos, dude.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Egos, dude.



good thing i ran out of pot last night. people were talking about butter and waffles and i was hungry as shit.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 28, 2009)

Not to derail the derailment, but as far as my art goes, I do somewhat regularly get a few requests that I always either decline or put on the back burner. My art takes too long at the moment (~8 hours for lines) for me to really commit to anything like that. Personally, I'm not really a fan of my art, and I'm rather sure I can only pull off what I do with my mouse because I cheat - Vector lines are a godsend. Doesn't look quite right? Scale/stretch/rotate the lines into place or better yet, edit the nodes that make up the line if it's really crazy. It basically almost feels like auto-aim for art.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

Lol dracofags. Post some of your art OP, it only takes a second. What are you afraid of :V ?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol dracofags. Post some of your art OP, it only takes a second. *What are you afraid of :V ?*



*You* obviously.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 28, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Gender: Male
> 
> ^ No, you do D:<



Where's your god now?


Runefox said:


> new avy



I like your new avatar, by the way.


----------



## Eleziek (Dec 28, 2009)

FYIAD


----------



## Gight (Dec 28, 2009)

Eleziek said:


> FYIAD



What does that mean?


----------



## Toaster (Dec 28, 2009)

Chances are, OP's art sucks balls. Give us proof stupid. 

:V


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 28, 2009)

Gight said:


> What does that mean?



Fuck You, I'm A Dragon.


----------



## Toaster (Dec 28, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Fuck You, I'm A Dragon.



Fuck you, I'm a Toaster


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Fuck you, I'm a Toaster



Yeah your shiny and heat up quickly.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> *You* obviously.



Preposterous, when have I ever been unnecessarily critical of someone else's art? I only offer the most constructive of critiques :V .


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Preposterous, when have I ever been unnecessarily critical of someone else's art? I only offer the most constructive of critiques :V .



I'm pretty sure you flat out told me to stop even trying to draw once. Or something to that affect.


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2009)

I love Whitenoise.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm pretty sure you flat out told me to stop even trying to draw once. Or something to that affect.



I told you to stop drawing backwards hands :V .


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> Ok this is for all you experienced artist out there. Has your work gotten so good that you always get people asking you to draw request or whatever for them? Not that im complaining. I have and i finish them all. I still believe i need some improving and would love to improve and greatly expand my skills. I not at super pro yet but halfway there. My works is good enough that its might be getting me a scholarship and and art awards etc. So any of you have people always love your work and want them to draw things for you? I still think i need a bit of improving in the furry category cause im not at the level i would like to be compared to some of my favorite artist yet but damn its really good now.
> *
> Maybe i should start charging cash for work*



I need to start doing this >.<

lately people have been bombarding me with requests, but i by no means think my art is good. dont believe me? check out my FA page. i think im good, but not "damn, im good" good


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 28, 2009)

A couple people offered me $50 or so a pop for the shitty emo paintings I did in high school, but I didn't take the offer.

Those paintings are rotting somewhere in my parents' house.
I'm a fucktard.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 28, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Fuck you, I'm a Toaster



FIAT?

Cool.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 28, 2009)

szopaw said:


> You're a raptor, not a dragon. :V





Ratte said:


> you're not a dragon



:3

Edit: Damn.  Double post again.


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2009)

oh look a dragon


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

The only commission money I've made: $1.73


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 28, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> good thing i ran out of pot last night. people were talking about butter and waffles and i was hungry as shit.


 

Pothead. Get a hair cut and and a real job.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Pothead. Get a hair cut and and a real job.



thing is, I've been hearing that for so long, and a lot of it before I even smoked pot and even when I had a job, that I honestly don't give a fuck. social stigmas and peer pressure kinda depend on motherfuckers not playing all the crucial gambits before the match has even really started. let me put it another way. if we were in a boxing match and all those guys were rolled into one person, aside from being a fat bald piece of shit, they'd be throwing really weak punches that can't even connect and huffing and puffing through all their winded trash talk because they were chuckin' and jivin' and runnin' off at the mouth before the bell even rang.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 28, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> thing is, I've been hearing that for so long, and a lot of it before I even smoked pot and even when I had a job, that I honestly don't give a fuck. social stigmas and peer pressure kinda depend on motherfuckers not playing all the crucial gambits before the match has even really started. let me put it another way. if we were in a boxing match and all those guys were rolled into one person, aside from being a fat bald piece of shit, they'd be throwing really weak punches that can't even connect and huffing and puffing through all their winded trash talk because they were chuckin' and jivin' and runnin' off at the mouth before the bell even rang.



Your analogies are so... out there XD Not necessarily a bad thing, they're certainly entertaining to read =3

BTW, I agree that a typical 9-5 cubicle job isn't for everyone. Heck, I've had people try to discourage me from becoming an animator (Pretty stable job btw) because it seemed "unrealistic" or "just a pipe dream." Like I'm trying to become the president or something and I belong in a restaurant waiting tables all my life =/


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Your analogies are so... out there XD Not necessarily a bad thing, they're certainly entertaining to read =3
> 
> BTW, I agree that a typical 9-5 cubicle job isn't for everyone. Heck, I've had people try to discourage me from becoming an animator (Pretty stable job btw) because it seemed "unrealistic" or "just a pipe dream." Like I'm trying to become the president or something and I belong in a restaurant waiting tables all my life =/



yeah, that's what i wanted to do, and still do, but although the school i went to does have a good reputation for its other programs, they really ought not to be trying to teach animation which is probably why their animation program kinda gets slept on whenever people give props to this school. of course, i was 1) too stupid to see that clearly in front of me and 2) even if i wasn't, it wouldn't have mattered. i was desperate and that was the closest/easiest to get into school. the bouncing from job to job and sketchy living arangements came after that in pursuit of a job in the field, but it just wasn't happening, so I opted out and joined the ranks of the "boomerang generation".

think about it though. like i said, pundits, assholes and even politicians were basically saying I was destined to end up like that before it even happened, and laying *all* the blame for it squarely on my shoulders. It was going to happen because I was already a failure at life. The thing is, knowing that made the decision easier, but actually made living in my own skin harder when I _was_ working 9 to 5, funneling money up to basically those same people in the form of taxes and necessary purchases. but with all us bailing/opting out, where the fuck's their money coming from? self fulfilling prophecy much?

I wanna go back to school really bad, again for animation (can't decide if I wanna train in 3D for film or 3D for games though - the last school I went to didn't even differentiate between the two), but before that, think it might be beneficial to take this offer my provinces government extends to just about anyone who's unemployed, *especially* people who are moving back from other provinces like I did: draw unemployment like you're going to have to do anyway, might as well try to start a business for yourself while you're at it, and we'll help fund it. I'm just not rushing into it because I don't have to right now. I rush into everything and it fucks me in the ass. Rushed through high school, rushed into one college, rushed into another, rushed to a new city/province when that was done, when the shit hit the fan there rushed to another one, rushed from job to job, and rushed back home when I found out I was basically being made into a relative's sacrificial financial lamb. I'm tired of rushing.

Like I said, all those people that think you'd be better off waiting tables or whatever, really, they think that's what _they'd_ be better off doing, and if it's true for them, by God it's gotta be true for everyone, right? It's a bit absurd to people like us, but it's a lot of people who can't seem to separate the world inside their head from the rest of the world outside it.


----------



## Toaster (Dec 28, 2009)

I SHALL SLAY THE DRAGONS!


----------



## Ilayas (Dec 29, 2009)

It's the furry community everyone here is a whore for free art.  You don't even have to be good so long as you are free.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2009)

Can't wait for the holidays to be over.  Maybe I can actually get commissioned.  :/


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 29, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> thing is, I've been hearing that for so long, and a lot of it before I even smoked pot and even when I had a job, that I honestly don't give a fuck. social stigmas and peer pressure kinda depend on motherfuckers not playing all the crucial gambits before the match has even really started. let me put it another way. if we were in a boxing match and all those guys were rolled into one person, aside from being a fat bald piece of shit, they'd be throwing really weak punches that can't even connect and huffing and puffing through all their winded trash talk because they were chuckin' and jivin' and runnin' off at the mouth before the bell even rang.


 

Of course if they don't sing you you're not going to care. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOCDoKsXjP0


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 29, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Of course if they don't sing you you're not going to care. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOCDoKsXjP0



io saw the title and im choosing not to watch this now because i know i'll want to put my fist through a window and that shit already cost me one surgery and an entire summer vacation of rehab so no


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 29, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> io saw the title and im choosing not to watch this now because i know i'll want to put my fist through a window and that shit already cost me one surgery and an entire summer vacation of rehab so no


 
What I typed was missleading. Actually it would probably be your theme. Just watch it. I'm pretty sure you have also heard it before.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 29, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> What I typed was missleading. Actually it would probably be your theme. Just watch it. I'm pretty sure you have also heard it before.



yes but that other time when I might've heard it, was I drunk, pissed off and in a self destructive mindset? nah man.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 29, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> yes but that other time when I might've heard it, was I drunk, pissed off and in a self destructive mindset? nah man.


 
Just do it!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 29, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Just do it!



tomorrow


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 29, 2009)

If I did requests ever, I probably would get lots of people calling.  But I don't do requests.  In fact, I charge a hefty sum of money, so I hardly ever get people calling.  All that tells me about my artistic ability is that furries are cheapskates, which doesn't tell me anything about my artistic ability at all.
I mean, I think I'm a fairly good artist... not great, but not bad, but I never really know truly how I compare to other artists because I don't tend to trust the opinions of most of the people who comment on my artwork.  I get a lot of, "If I had the money, I would commission you," but so does everyone else.  So yeah.
Luckily for me, though, art is just a hobby, so I always use that as an excuse when I screw things up.  That, and the fact that I'm about 80% self-taught.  So it's all good.  I'll keep trying to slowly improve until people start wanting to pay 300 bucks a pop, and then I'll say I'm a success.  I suppose that's where I would start telling myself, "Damn, I'm good."  But I'm a long way from that.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 29, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> tomorrow


 
There won't be a tomorrow. Do it NOW!


----------



## Nargle (Dec 29, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> I'll keep trying to slowly improve until people start wanting to pay 300 bucks a pop, and then I'll say I'm a success.  I suppose that's where I would start telling myself, "Damn, I'm good."  But I'm a long way from that.



Well, I wouldn't use that as a way to measure your artistic ability, either =3 I knew someone who had some rich guy offer her $5000 for her beagle. The dog wasn't made of gold, he was just a rich greedy guy that saw something he wanted. Chances are if someone's offering you $300, it's not because of your artistic ability, it's because they've got a ton of cash laying around. Poor people still aren't going to shell out $300 if you were Michelangelo himself.

Personally I like to gauge my ability based on the criticism of proven experts. =3


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 29, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> There won't be a tomorrow. Do it NOW!



It's no good, you didn't use an image macro.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 29, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> It's no good, you didn't use an image macro.


 
Damnit.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 29, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> All that tells me about my artistic ability is that furries are cheapskates...




uhhh...they buy and build multi-thousand dollar animal costumes... i see a flaw in your argument >.>


----------



## Nargle (Dec 29, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> uhhh...they buy and build multi-thousand dollar animal costumes... i see a flaw in your argument >.>



Because a huge majority of furries go buy full fursuits from expensive artists, not an extremely tiny minority where most make their own fursuit parts anyways.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh hey you've uploaded some art now

You still haven't drawn any dragon porn though >:[


----------



## Gight (Feb 1, 2010)

A month? You posted here after a month?


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 1, 2010)

http://missionmission.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/invasion-of-the-body-snatchers.jpg

Necro'ed thread alert!


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey come on, it's only a month old, there's still some warmth left

Admittedly that's from all the maggots, but still


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2010)

quayza said:


> Has your work gotten so good that you always get people asking you to draw request or whatever for them? ... My works is good enough that its might be getting me a scholarship and and art awards etc.





quayza said:


> i literally own everyone at school etc who trys to challenge me.





quayza said:


> Im just natuarly good at it



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3308195

Damn bro, that shit is tight


----------



## Thatch (Feb 1, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Necro'ed thread alert!



He didn't rise it, he updated it, there's a difference.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow.

Bitching about a thread that's only a month old?

I feel sorry for you when someone necros a thread from three years ago.  Maybe have to go to the hospital because of all the pressure?

Also nice stuff, quayza.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 1, 2010)

Nobody askes requests from a person like me, if it's art or gay porn suggestion.
I draw, but not furry things, they won't be ever realistic, they will always be my chibiwalfas style and will always contain bad apples. I won't ever request ART because this both costs me money and wastes my time, I prefer being an art freeloader.


----------



## quayza (Feb 1, 2010)

I though this thread died but i since i last made it but guess not and thanks to those who like my work.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 1, 2010)

Though a lot of them don't have the balls to say it to OP's face (I was present when they were doing it behind his back) a racist, age-ist and downright ignorant motivation is behind the haterism here. The guy is *17, cut him some fucking slack!* He's got to get at least to my age/experience level before he's got any business being a self-loathing artist. And even I need to get over that


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> The guy is *17, cut him some fucking slack!*





> Art: Damn im good.





> i literally own everyone at school etc who trys to challenge me.





> Im just natuarly good at it.



Eh


----------



## LeeuRex (Feb 2, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> It's the furry community everyone here is a whore for free art.  You don't even have to be good so long as you are free.



THIS.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> Eh



You didn't talk trash when you were that age?


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> You didn't talk trash when you were that age?



Not really no


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> Not really no



seriously, you never, at all, looked at anything you were accomplishing from the outside and said "yes, I am damn good". explains a lot.


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> seriously, you never, at all, looked at anything you were accomplishing from the outside and said "yes, I am damn good". explains a lot.



p much

Even if I knew for a solid fact that I was a really damn good artist, I'd never go around spouting it to others.


----------



## mapdark (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't like your work , HATE IT with a passion!
That's how you'll improve XD


I'm never truly satisfied with what I do ^^;

The danger of being easily satisfied with what you do is that you'll eventually get lazy .
I would know , my art staled for several years because I thought that what I did was pretty good when in fact it was SHIT.


But seriously , to be honest?
I think you are a tiny little bit overconfident and pompous.
I have never heard of you , thus not EVERYONE wants your art or I would've heard of you.

Now about the art you posted.. it's decent.
To say you're halfway to being a pro would be a bit exagerated o_0


----------



## Bir (Feb 3, 2010)

mapdark said:


> Don't like your work , HATE IT with a passion!
> That's how you'll improve XD
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree.

I love my art, and I think it's wonderful, but I definitely don't paint or draw as well as I'd like to. It takes practice every day, and there should NEVER be a point where an artist thinks "Alright, I'm good. I'll stick with this."


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 3, 2010)

Mmm...Humility is a good thing to have with art, because there is always someone out there who will eat your face at art. 

I get requests but in reality they are commissions as I spend far to much time and effort on my art to be tossing out around as gift art. I'm not at all well known and I once lost in an art contest to a guy who cobbled together a colored pencil blotch, however I hope that more people will take notice and support my work because if theres something I love, it sharing my artwork with people.


----------



## Moonstarsun (Feb 4, 2010)

My furry art is pretty weak stuff right now. I don't get many requests unless I offer them which I used to do a lot, but not so much now. And I just refuse to even offer commissions just to save my ego lol


----------



## Icen (Feb 9, 2010)

Kind of? One of my mother's co-workers wants me to draw her a picture of her puppy in my weird realistic-cartoony style. 

And of course, getting commissions every now and then...

...and my loverly As in my courses. :>


----------



## Ratte (Feb 9, 2010)

i hate everything i make

i barely scrape an A in art and i've only been commissioned once

ffffff


----------

